# Extreamly Upset ...



## RobustBrad

I'm furious right now .... so much I can not put it into words. 


Update in a few minutes....


P.S - Yes Extreamly is spelled incorrectly. Spell check if fired.


----------



## Amlique

Eh?


----------



## Stogie

What happened?


----------



## Scott W.

WTF?


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Wha-happened?


----------



## Amlique

Someone fart in you cornflakes?


----------



## Magicseven

Oh oh!

Deep breaths brad.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Ewww.... No deep breaths if it really was a fart in yer cornflakes!


----------



## CPJim

So are we going to find out....? the suspense is killing me.


----------



## BTcigars

Whats up Jimmy?


----------



## SureShot81

Did the Robust combust?


----------



## Coop D

I think Tiger Wood's Wife got him....


----------



## RazzBarlow

I haven't seen this much suspense since they did a sneak peek of the movie "Avatar" at ComicCon!:tease:


----------



## camaro

Coop D said:


> I think Tiger Wood's Wife got him....


That made me laugh.


----------



## tx_tuff

What a waste of a good thread title!


----------



## Coop D

Feels like my Prom night waiting for something to happen....


----------



## Cigary

Drum roll,,,,still going?


----------



## CheapHumidors

Coop D said:


> I think Tiger Wood's Wife got him....


ROFLMAO



> I haven't seen this much suspense since they did a sneak peek of the movie "Avatar" at ComicCon!


NERD! lol me too.... which ComiCon were you at? And have you seen Avatar yet? Is it any good?


----------



## mikevember

Why have I checked this Thread everytime its updated? I cant handle this, can someone vent about something? Make this thread stand for something.


----------



## Cigary

Time limits on "venting" threads? No venting, no threading? huh? Bueller?


----------



## Wiseguy1982

I really f*#^(ing hate when someone you live with, who never does a god damn thing around the house, mooches off of everyone and treats them all like s#$% get praised for going around and shoveling a STRANGERS driveway. Plus, he owes me $10 but is probably too stoned to remember.


----------



## andrew s

Great job on venting Russ, I used to have one of those roomates. Always took your food and drinks but don't dare touch any that he brings in.


----------



## DSturg369

If I didn't keep my fingernails clipped, trimmed, and filed I'd be biting 'em right now! 

What's the "low-down" Brad??


----------



## RazzBarlow

CheapHumidors said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> NERD! lol me too.... which ComiCon were you at? And have you seen Avatar yet? Is it any good?


NERD!??? I'll have you know I saw the original Star Wars in the theaters on it's first release! (Wondering if that makes me a nerd or just...old)

I live in Sandy Eggo and work about 7 blocks from the convention center. I love to go to the ComicCon and people-watch. I haven't seen Avatar yet, but I definitely want to!


----------



## DSturg369




----------



## CheapHumidors

Can we just have a moderator rename this "You know what really grinds my gears?" LOL?

I, uh, have no complaints. Like I said, I drink, smoke, and talk to happy people all day. I suppose you could send a super model or six and a box of Graycliffs and Opus X's and Cohibas my way, but not much to whine about on my end 



RazzBarlow said:


> NERD!??? I'll have you know I saw the original Star Wars in the theaters on it's first release! (Wondering if that makes me a nerd or just...old)
> 
> I live in Sandy Eggo and work about 7 blocks from the convention center. I love to go to the ComicCon and people-watch. I haven't seen Avatar yet, but I definitely want to!


LOL ok, I think I'm gunna go see it Friday. Did you see (what's her name, the chick from "The Guild" and Dr Horrible...) there? I heard her talking in an interview about being ignored at ComiCon that's why I'm asking lol.


----------



## Magicseven

I am getting extremely upset we have no update!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

andrew s said:


> Great job on venting Russ, I used to have one of those roomates. Always took your food and drinks but don't dare touch any that he brings in.


Actually, what makes it worse is this, he is my mom's fiance` son.

Yeah, I just spilled the beans on myself, I still live with my parents...which is also a huge complaint factory...


----------



## Cigary

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Actually, what makes it worse is this, he is my mom's fiance` son.
> 
> Yeah, I just spilled the beans on myself, I still live with my parents...which is also a huge complaint factory...


Nothing wrong with living with the folks,,,just save all the money you'd be paying on your own place. Do they let you smoke your cigars?


----------



## CheapHumidors

Man, this is marketing at it's finest lol. A simple teaser and we've all spent the last hour sitting here waiting for an update, all talking about it. Too bad what he's marketing is being pissed off.

Hope everything's ok... "a few minutes" was quite a long time ago...


----------



## andrew s

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Actually, what makes it worse is this, he is my mom's fiance` son.
> 
> Yeah, I just spilled the beans on myself, I still live with my parents...which is also a huge complaint factory...


That's OK mine was my cousin while we were in college. I started buying stuff I knew he didn't like but he would eventually tolerate it enough to eat/drink it.


----------



## RazzBarlow

3 pages of NUTHIN! I guess I should go do some real work.


----------



## Coop D

This thread is making me EXTREAMLY mad now....


----------



## Cigary

RobustBrad said:


> I'm furious right now .... so much I can not put it into words.
> 
> Update in a few minutes....
> 
> P.S - Yes Extreamly is spelled incorrectly. *Spell check if fired.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Could this be what he's furious about? A job or the fact he might have misplaced his "spell check",,,,,*extremely* ,,,hope that helps!


----------



## GTCharged

Wow, that's a pretty dang long few minutes.

Technically, this thread is spam. No real substance to it. Kind of like the stuff that comes in a can.

Oh wow, I hit 200 posts.

Sorry, I'm kind of bored.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Actually, what makes it worse is this, he is my mom's fiance` son.
> 
> Yeah, I just spilled the beans on myself, I still live with my parents...which is also a huge complaint factory...


we should start a "Living at home" Support group.


----------



## Trev

I was really upset once too. I can't remember why... likely because my memory sucks. 
Ah well....
support group you say...
*yawwwnnnn*
moving on....


----------



## Shaz

Wow! I've never seen a thread about nothing get so much attention. And when I post a review, I don't even get a grunt.
I guess I know where I should be putting in my energy.


----------



## ericb13

Maybe he got arrested for actually acting on his upsettedness, and his one phone call didn't include logging on to Puff to update us on his status!?

PS: I like to make up words, too...


----------



## Coop D

He's like Tiger Wood's sponsors....


----------



## CheapHumidors

Metaplasmus FTW lol.

@Shaz that's what I'm saying bro, next time you do a review start with a teaser that gets half the pond wondering WTF lol.


----------



## Coop D

where is my unsubscribe to this thread button??????


----------



## Magicseven

This thread is like a bad car accident.

You don't wanna look, but you keep clicking back!


----------



## mikevember

Coop D said:


> where is my unsubscribe to this thread button??????


Found it.








http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/mikevember/unsubscribe.jpg


----------



## eyesack

lolz what is going on? Brad come back and tell us!!! gaaah! ahaha.


----------



## DSturg369

OK.... Best guess as to what happened gets.... A pat on the back.

I'm gonna go with the Police or Aliens.


----------



## Cigary

DSturg369 said:


> OK.... Best guess as to what happened gets.... A pat on the back.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the Police or Aliens.


I'll go one more,,,Alien cigar anal probe which is why he doesnt want to come back to explain.:rotfl:


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Cigary said:


> I'll go one more,,,Alien cigar anal probe which is why he doesnt want to come back to explain.:rotfl:


I'll do one more than that. Alien police from Planet X came down and arrested him, and in the process gave him a cigar probing!:tinfoil3:


----------



## Shaz

CheapHumidors said:


> Metaplasmus FTW lol.
> 
> @Shaz that's what I'm saying bro, next time you do a review start with a teaser that gets half the pond wondering WTF lol.


Great idea!

The heading will be

"Extreamly saddened....."

And in the thread

.......to do yet another DPG Cuban Classic Review:madgrin:


----------



## RazzBarlow

Cigary said:


> I'll go one more,,,Alien cigar anal probe which is why he doesnt want to come back to explain.:rotfl:


We'll just call it a "Lewinsky" and leave it at that.:doh:


----------



## DSturg369

pitbulljimmy said:


> I'll do one more than that. Alien police from Planet X came down and arrested him, and in the process gave him a cigar probing!:tinfoil3:


Well.... If it wasn't a Maduro to begin with...... :faint2:


----------



## CheapHumidors

DSturg369 said:


> Well.... If it wasn't a Maduro to begin with...... :faint2:


Uuuuggggh.... bro that's nasty lol....


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

He had a close encounter with a norwhal and ended up losing a testical. but thats not why hes upset. the norwhal also stole his humidor.


----------



## GunHand

I know...space alien cops showed up, gave him a cigar anal probe, the 'Bob Barker treatment', broke his fingers, tore out his tounge, and stole his computer...."Somebody call 911!!!!" :help:


----------



## GunHand

....and the aliens stole his humi! :rotfl:


----------



## CheapHumidors

GunHand said:


> I know...space alien cops showed up, gave him a cigar anal probe, the 'Bob Barker treatment', broke his fingers, tore out his tounge, and stole his computer...."Somebody call 911!!!!" :help:


Wow. Graphic and disturbing lol.

Why am I still here? Work technically ends now but I still wonder what happened lol... I'm sure I'll end up checking back later.

And since this thread has turned into "Ways An Alien Can Violate You With A Cigar" I think it's a good stopping point for me lol...


----------



## fuente~fuente

His boss probably told him to get off of Puff while he was at work, or he was fired.

Happens to me all the time.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Please God... Don't let it be aliens...


----------



## fuente~fuente

Or the Illuminati...


----------



## GunHand

Yeah, sorry guys...I guess I did get a little out of hand. ainkiller:


----------



## JGD

fuente~fuente said:


> Or the Illuminati...


They don't exist... Just like the mafia doesn't exist.


----------



## fuente~fuente

OOO!!! OOO!!! Or Carnies!!! I bet it was Carnies!!!

Nomads you know... Smell like cabbage... Small hands...


----------



## SureShot81

While we wait...


----------



## Acesfull

that was an amusing 4 pages to read....


----------



## fuente~fuente

Alright... I got it... His boss is an Alien paid the Illuminati, who were the the second & third gunman on the grassy knoll, who shot the stinky small handed Carnies, which got RobustBrad extremly mad...

Either that or Ninjas....


----------



## GunHand

Sam, please post a pic of a different hot chic. Hint: I like redheads....preferably petite. Thanks! :help:


----------



## Cigary

By the time he gets back to report whatever made him upset it will be a total let down because we already made up the story for him. 67 posts on something we have no idea what it's about,,,you can't say that we don't have an imagination on here. lol


----------



## joncaputo

Im voting for - a friend game him a cigar, he smoked it and it exploded


----------



## tmanqz

Maybe the lab called with the std results.


----------



## smelvis

SureShot81 said:


> While we wait...


I was pretty pissed I read this thread but this pictures somehow makes it worth is, I guess I'm a man whore then.


----------



## GunHand

I'm imagining that hot redhead Sam still hasn't posted....:help:


----------



## Acesfull

I think he was so pissed he did something stupid and got arrested......


----------



## Coop D

I peed in his frosted flakes this morning....

Red Heads are FREAKY!!!!!


----------



## eyesack




----------



## 2Curious

GunHand said:


> Sam, please post a pic of a different hot chic. Hint: I like redheads....preferably petite. Thanks! :help:





GunHand said:


> I'm imagining that hot redhead Sam still hasn't posted....:help:


Here ya go, gentlemen!









(I can' believe I read the whole thread....dee dee dee).


----------



## eyesack

I think someone told him the truth about Santa Clause. Or maybe the Easter Bunneh. =(


----------



## Coop D

Way to go Isaac!!!


----------



## Rookee

Still nothing!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!! 

Can we get a A blonde hottie now.


----------



## GunHand

Sorry guys, I'm back now. Had to take a little time for myself after seeing those two redheaded hotties! u


----------



## Coop D

Wait... Santa isn't real??? And the Bunny too???!?!?!?!?


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Alien Illuminati mafia ninjas! With cigar anal probes oh my!


----------



## eyesack

Sorry Scott...









^She's not real either =(...

And I've got bad news for you about her, too...

Sorry if I ruined your pink cloud =P


----------



## RobustBrad

So I'm extreamely upset because ...

I can't figure out who to blame for the rediculous BOMB! I received in my mailbox today. It reads as follows ...

"Talk to Pugsley about this he made me do it. From JesseJava187"










Cigars:

Cain
CAO MX2
Ashton VSG
Diamond Crown Maxiumus (Toast Across America 2008)
Padron 1964 Aniversary Series
CAO Brazilia (tubed)
CAO Soprano

First of all someone must have been browsing through my profile and picked out EXACTLY what kind of cigars I LOVE! Second, seriously what did I do to deserve this?

Thank you so much to JesseJava187 and Pugsley!

P.S - Thanks for telling me that Santa is not real EyeSack .... you just ruined my Christmas 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Amlique

Wait, wait...He's mad that his ninja brother, who after farting in his cornflakes, assassinated the king alien who was offering cuban cigar anal probes. You see, he was promised the rest of the box as payment for his specimenship. This assassination made the lieutenant magically transmorphify Lucy Lu into Ru Paul. 
Damn that ninja. He ruined everything.


----------



## Chevy Man

I guess a bomb is a good explanation to this saga. Was an interesting six pages though.:rotfl:


----------



## RobustBrad

Sure was a great read. Some hillarious comments on this thread.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Rookee

After all that was said in the last six pages, all he got out of it was that Santa isn't real????????????


----------



## Shaz

Appropriate end to a very weird thread. You guys are very very strange:spank::rotfl:


----------



## RobustBrad

Rookee said:


> After all that was said in the last six pages, all he got out of it was that Santa isn't real????????????


LOL! Just the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## RazzBarlow

OK, I'm a noob. But I'm not a shy noob, so I'll ask:

What's a Bomb? (Obviously, he got sent some cigars) But why? Is this like one of those chain letters where he has to pay it forward?


----------



## Shaz

RazzBarlow said:


> OK, I'm a noob. But I'm not a shy noob, so I'll ask:
> 
> What's a Bomb? (Obviously, he got sent some cigars) But why? Is this like one of those chain letters where he has to pay it forward?


A bomb is an unexpected gift of cigars. Usually done by surprise to some unsuspecting soul. For no particular reason, other than the joy of knowing you shocked someone.
Watch out.


----------



## Rookee

RazzBarlow said:


> OK, I'm a noob. But I'm not a shy noob, so I'll ask:
> 
> What's a Bomb? (Obviously, he got sent some cigars) But why? Is this like one of those chain letters where he has to pay it forward?


He doesn't have to pay it foward (most people eventually will), but he doesn't have to. Once you have been around here for a little bit, you to might get your mailbox blown to bits.


----------



## jessejava187

RazzBarlow said:


> OK, I'm a noob. But I'm not a shy noob, so I'll ask:
> 
> What's a Bomb? (Obviously, he got sent some cigars) But why? Is this like one of those chain letters where he has to pay it forward?


 Youll learn young jedi, See this wasnt your normal bomb, It was hired hit, BTW Brad I blew you the F up, Thats the best bomb thread ever. Like the note says Pugsley is the man your after, But damn I forgot i hit you that hard, I almost fell out of my chair when i saw the pics, Enjoy my friend


----------



## fuente~fuente

RazzBarlow said:


> OK, I'm a noob. But I'm not a shy noob, so I'll ask:
> 
> What's a Bomb? (Obviously, he got sent some cigars) But why? Is this like one of those chain letters where he has to pay it forward?


I don't know what a bomb is...

Why don't you give me your addy Razz.


----------



## eyesack

lmao! I am bookmarking this thread. Great bomb guys!


----------



## Habanolover

jessejava187 said:


> Youll learn young jedi, See this wasnt your normal bomb, It was hired hit, BTW Brad I blew you the F up, Thats the best bomb thread ever. Like the note says Pugsley is the man your after, But damn I forgot i hit you that hard, I almost fell out of my chair when i saw the pics, Enjoy my friend


I also know who recommended that you hit Brad! :mrgreen:


----------



## fuente~fuente

I need it to protect you from the Carnie Alien Illuminati Ninja Boss Razz...


----------



## RobustBrad

You all are too kind. I'm not deserving at all. 

Thank you!

Brad


----------



## camaro

I got a kick out of reading this whole thread. Funny stuff.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

My god, this brightened my day more than the "Manson Peanut Butter Jelly Time" video that I posted...

I dream about days like this...


----------



## commonsenseman

Great thread, it's amazing what can happen with a creative title.......


----------



## SureShot81

Well the thread may be dead, but I try not to disappoint...


----------



## zitro_joe

Hi Guys!


----------



## GunHand

And they all lived happily ever after....:wave:


----------



## pitbulljimmy

So then.... it _wasn't_ ninjas?


----------



## DSturg369

I'm thinking the Aliens have a mind-control thing going on here and made him post this stuff. My $$$ is still on the Aliens.


----------



## jessejava187

pitbulljimmy said:


> So then.... it _wasn't_ ninjas?


 I would say im pretty much a ninja, I have skills you know like Bow hunting skills, Ninja blade skills, and numchuck skills.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

jessejava187 said:


> I would say im pretty much a ninja, I have skills you know like Bow hunting skills, Ninja blade skills, and numchuck skills.


yeah uh... skills. :rotfl:

No seriously he ninja shipped this out of the house without me getting to peek inside. OMG no wonder the aliens stole Brad's humidor.

BTW Santa is Real!!... He has a puff.com account and everything.


----------



## Magicseven

Great thread!



Just like the coda thread form Jerry, that nobody ever knew what it meant.


----------



## RobustBrad

Wild 7EVEN said:


> yeah uh... skills. :rotfl:
> 
> No seriously he ninja shipped this out of the house without me getting to peek inside. OMG no wonder the aliens stole Brad's humidor.
> 
> BTW Santa is Real!!... He has a puff.com account and everything.


Thank God Santa is real. You all almost blew it for me


----------



## mikevember

I had to come back and get the final word on Brad's Extream anger. Nice hit Jesse. I guess the Illuminati, Aliens, and Ninjas are excused this time.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

longest thread ive seen for a bomb yet! Good job at keeping us all guessing. still a little surprised i read it all though.


----------



## Secret Santa

RobustBrad said:


> Thank God Santa is real. You all almost blew it for me


Someone said my name?


----------



## Cigary

Magicseven said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Just like the coda thread form Jerry, that nobody ever knew what it meant.


Excellent ending to this thread and some outstanding cigars sent and received. As with everything on here,,,,somebody somewhere knows all and Jerrys CODA message was understood but will be kept private until he wants to explain when he comes back in January. Jerrys the Man!


----------



## commonsenseman

Cigary said:


> Excellent ending to this thread and some outstanding cigars sent and received. As with everything on here,,,,somebody somewhere knows all and Jerrys CODA message was understood but will be kept private until he wants to explain when he comes back in January. Jerrys the Man!


Crap! This reminds me, we need Jerry back! I can't wait until January, hope he has been well, he may be due for a little payback :heh:


----------



## jsnake

Sponge Bob is singing "Best Thread Ever" in my head while reading all of this. You guys are very entertaining. 

Nice hired hit!

Time to re-evaluated my relationship with Santa. I am confused.


----------



## Cigary

commonsenseman said:


> Crap! This reminds me, we need Jerry back! I can't wait until January, hope he has been well, he may be due for a little payback :heh:


LOL,,,I see us insomniacs are at it still. Jeff, I have been trying to crack that nut as far as getting back at Jerry and he remains elusive but he still manages to bomb me silly about every other week and I sit here like an idiot taking it. He's sending me out my favorite cigars from Rosarios this week and I'm slobbering all over myself. Seems he bought these some time back and they are a bit too "strong" for him so he tells me he's sending them out to me because he knows I love em.

At some point I am going to meet up with Jerry and blow his house apart for all the kindness he sends my way. Do you know how frustrating it is to be a recipient of someone who will not let you do for them? Ask me and I'll tell you,,,very very frustrating.


----------



## commonsenseman

Cigary said:


> LOL,,,I see us insomniacs are at it still. Jeff, I have been trying to crack that nut as far as getting back at Jerry and he remains elusive but he still manages to bomb me silly about every other week and I sit here like an idiot taking it. He's sending me out my favorite cigars from Rosarios this week and I'm slobbering all over myself. Seems he bought these some time back and they are a bit too "strong" for him so he tells me he's sending them out to me because he knows I love em.
> 
> At some point I am going to meet up with Jerry and blow his house apart for all the kindness he sends my way. Do you know how frustrating it is to be a recipient of someone who will not let you do for them? Ask me and I'll tell you,,,very very frustrating.


One of these days we will get back at him for his generousity.

Poor soul #5 perhaps?


----------



## Cigary

commonsenseman said:


> One of these days we will get back at him for his generousity.
> 
> Poor soul #5 perhaps?


For sure! Ok, it's time for sleepy town.


----------



## CheapHumidors

F'ing ROFLMAO. I can't believe this is still going. I love you guys lol..

Epic bomb. A little disappointed you didn't photoshop chuck norris dressed as a ninja pirate illuminati sniper into the photo lol...


----------



## Cigary

Bump for keeping this going. How sad! lol


----------



## BTcigars

Well I just read about 7 pages of this thread. Somthing comes to mind:

Best Bomb Thread Ever!









Also, great bomb.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Cigary said:


> Bump for keeping this going. How sad! lol


Lol i was thinking of doing the same!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

CheapHumidors said:


> F'ing ROFLMAO. I can't believe this is still going. I love you guys lol..
> 
> Epic bomb. A little disappointed you didn't photoshop chuck norris dressed as a ninja pirate illuminati sniper into the photo lol...












Sorry that the quality sucks, but it was short notice.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Sorry that the quality sucks, but it was short notice.


Nnicceee use of mikey! Muahahaha i love being a nerd!


----------



## Coop D

This thread is wrong in so many ways.... Especially Isaac with a RuPaul picture!!!

Great bomb by the way!!!


----------



## Chevy Man

Great thread. Santa is real guys. He is chuck norris in a fat suit.


----------



## Coop D

Chevy Man said:


> Great thread. Santa is real guys. He is chuck norris in a fat suit.


Does he still smell like Vodka and urine????


----------



## commonsenseman

Random photos........gotta keep this thread going........


----------



## RobustBrad

You guys are insane .... all I have to say 

Brad


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Chuck norris doesn't blow smoke rings!
Smoke rings blow chuck norris!!!


----------



## JohnnySmokestar

-Chuck Norris endorses the total gym, so does Christie Brinkley. Whatever.
-9 pages of posts about a bomb full of cao's
-I forgot RuPaul ever existed.
-Lucy Liu looks great in white and one of you practically kicked her out of bed.
-I saw turtles.
-The Illuminati, cigar anal probes, a slew of funny to hot pictures, a noob learning about bombs and realizing all of you should take Roasarch Ink Blot Tests ( my bad spelling isn't as bad as the original posters) I think this was a great thread.

-Smokestar


----------



## Coop D

I would like to see some ink blots. I think my scores would be higher then Isaac's!!!!!


----------



## eyesack

lol Yeah, but Scott, is having a high score on a Rorschach test a good or bad thing??? I mean is it like giving my gf a prego-test, where failing is a GOOD thing? lmao!

Amen to that Johnny, they should sticky this thread rofl!

Speaking of tests...









k back to taking my final.


----------



## ejgarnut

Whew!!

I was worried this was gonna be thread-jacked!


----------



## smokin nightly

I cant believe I read this whole thread...


----------



## jsnake

Chevy Man said:


> Great thread. Santa is real guys. He is chuck norris in a fat suit.


Guess I better tell my kids if they quit believing in Santa there is a good chance Chuck Norris will kill them on Christmas morning. On second thought if Chuck Norris really is Santa shouldn't we be leaving present s for him under the tree?


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

after my shower tonight i rubbed my eyes and 9 eye lashes were in my hands. kind of a lot of em i thought. and i knew this thread would be a good place for somthing that strange.


----------



## Pugsley

Hi guys. What's up, did I miss something?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

I dunno how this chat room works...no one seems to be in here.


Oh, Hi, Puglsey!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Damn...missed him. 

You know what sucks? This Gateway computer I bought 8 months ago for $500 at BigLots. The keyboard always felt cheap, but for the last week, I've had a "P" key that I always have to go back and press really hard to get to work. So every "P" that you see, I've gone back in my original post and filled in.

If I didn't do that, you'd see things like:

Hi ugsely! I like umkin udding with ineale!

God, this sucks. 

Anyone? 

Bueller? Bueller?

ugsely? usgley?

*sigh*


----------



## GunHand

John....hey man, I'm here...hello...test,test....This chat room does suck!


----------



## CheapHumidors

I'm in the chat room... no one's saying anything though lol.


----------



## Chevy Man

This chat room seems to be broken. There are no cam girls or Nigerians.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

a/s/l ?!?!?!


----------



## Jumes

I hope this isn't off topic but I really miss Johnny Wiesmuller and the old Tarzans.


----------



## CheapHumidors

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> a/s/l ?!?!?!


ROFL! Bro I haven't heard that since the old days of AOL chat rooms... that was so weird.

And I can be nigerian if you want, and I can turn on my webcam but I'm not sure you'll enjoy my dancing as much lol...


----------



## RobustBrad

CheapHumidors said:


> ROFL! Bro I haven't heard that since the old days of AOL chat rooms... that was so weird.
> 
> And I can be nigerian if you want, and I can turn on my webcam but I'm not sure you'll enjoy my dancing as much lol...


:r .... Hilarious.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Jumes said:


> I hope this isn't off topic but I really miss Johnny Wiesmuller and the old Tarzans.


Ah yes...Johnny Wiesmuller...the days when a man could have moobs and not have to feel self conscious about it.

*sigh*


----------



## RazzBarlow

Ya know...I was OK with that photo until Nurse Maduro's "Moobs" comment. Now I find it disturbing.


----------



## BTcigars

> Ya know...I was OK with that photo until Nurse Maduro's "Moobs" comment. Now I find it disturbing.


Im with you on that one. I didn't notice his moobs before but now when I look at the pic thats all I see.


----------



## ejgarnut

Jumes said:


> I hope this isn't off topic but I really miss Johnny Wiesmuller and the old Tarzans.


WTH is the monkey laughing about??


----------



## Jumes

He noticed Tarzan's Moobs too!!!


----------



## RobustBrad

150+ posts about a bomb. What the hell is wrong with you people


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

i wanna see this grow to 300 atleast if not 1000000000, with conversations on moobs, chuck norris, aliens, laughing monkeys i love this thread!


----------



## zitro_joe

I'm feeling a little cocky tonight


----------



## zitro_joe

Jimmy,

You have the best bomb thread - eva!


----------



## tobacmon

RobustBrad said:


> So I'm extreamely upset because ...
> 
> I can't figure out who to blame for the rediculous BOMB! I received in my mailbox today. It reads as follows ...
> 
> "Talk to Pugsley about this he made me do it. From JesseJava187"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigars:
> 
> Cain
> CAO MX2
> Ashton VSG
> Diamond Crown Maxiumus (Toast Across America 2008)
> Padron 1964 Aniversary Series
> CAO Brazilia (tubed)
> CAO Soprano
> 
> First of all someone must have been browsing through my profile and picked out EXACTLY what kind of cigars I LOVE! Second, seriously what did I do to deserve this?
> 
> Thank you so much to JesseJava187 and Pugsley!
> 
> P.S - Thanks for telling me that Santa is not real EyeSack .... you just ruined my Christmas
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


I understand you completely Jimmy--This was just horrible!!!:spider:


----------

